# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  (Oviedo) La sequía de 2017 obligó a comprar más de 5 millones de metros cúbicos a Cadasa

## JMTrigos

Artículo de El Comercio sobre las necesidades de suministro de la ciudad de Oviedo.
http://www.elcomercio.es/oviedo/sequ...1729-ntvo.html



> La sequía del año pasado obligó al servicio de Aguas de la ciudad a incrementar el volumen que compró a Cadasa en un millón de metros cúbicos, en casi un 25% respecto a lo habitual en un año hídrico normal. Oviedo, la ciudad sobre la que llueve una media de 122 días al año y no poco, casi mil litros por metro cuadrado, se pasó seis meses de sequía, tras un invierno sin nieves, hasta que las precipitaciones de diciembre permitieron poner fin a las restricciones en el riego de las zonas verdes y en el baldeo de calles impuestas desde el inicio del pasado verano.
> 
> En junio de 2017 saltaron todas las alarmas tras un invierno seco con la mitad de las lluvias habituales y una primavera que no mejoró el balance hídrico. Además, los últimos meses de 2016 y los primeros de 2017 tuvieron temperaturas medias muy por encima de lo normal, reduciendo al mínimo las precipitaciones en forma de nieve en las montañas de Quirós, Riosa y Morcín de las que se alimentan las reservas de la ciudad a través del canal del Aramo. Dos meses después y pese a que las lluvias de verano entraron dentro de lo normal (150 litros entre junio, julio y agosto), la falta de nieves se hizo notar de forma drástica. El Ayuntamiento redujo el riego en un 60% adicional y el baldeo de calles a la mitad, excepto en las zonas de uso intensivo, para lograr ahorrar el 20% del gasto de agua en limpieza viaria. Medidas drásticas en mitad de la temporada turística y a las puertas de las fiestas de San Mateo, que buscaban también concienciar a la ciudadanía ante una situación inédita desde que, en los años 80, entrase en servicio el embalse de Los Alfilorios.
> 
> Tanto como para que fuese necesario poner en marcha por primera vez las bombas de la propia presa, al quedar el nivel embalsado por debajo de las válvulas de salida. Las bombas rugieron unos días, hasta que el embalse recuperó el 30% y, desde ahí, hasta las primeras lluvias de otoño, la concesionaria Aqualia estuvo midiendo al detalle los recursos para mantener el nivel embalsado por encima del 30% y poder ahorrarse el gasóleo de las bombas.
> 
> Claro que el ahorro en gasóleo en Los Alfilorios se logró gastándolo para aumentar el bombeo desde el nivel freático del Nalón. El bombeo de Palomar estuvo funcionando muchas semanas cerca del máximo de su capacidad para poder aportar 150 litros por segundo de los 700 que consume la ciudad. El resto tuvo que comprarlo a Cadasa que, en algunos momentos, llegó a aportar más de la mitad del suministro de la ciudad. Hasta 350 litros por segundo. Con todo, la cuenta se ha resentido a final de año. Aqualia, que tiene como objetivo tomar no más del 18% de las necesidades de la ciudad del consorcio regional. Esos 4 millones de metros cúbicos es lo que tiene contratado. Quedarse corto es tirar el dinero; gastar de más, pagar las tarifas que fija Cadasa por el exceso. La sequía logró que, por primera vez, sin que mediase avería o parada técnica, más de la mitad del agua que consumían los ovetenses no procedía de recursos propios, del canal del Aramo, sino comprada al sistema regional del Alto Nalón. Y no, no es barata: a las tarifas del Consorcio el gasto superaba los 5.500 euros diarios. Eso sí, el gasto lo asume la concesionaria.
> Año de nieves
> 
> Diciembre puso fin a la sequía y dio paso a un invierno duro, lluvioso y pródigo en precipitaciones en forma de nieve. Ya se sabe: 'Año de nieves, año de bienes'. Desde mediados de febrero, el embalse de Los Alfilorios está en su nivel máximo de llenado. El año pasado, por estas mismas fechas, almacenaba algo menos la mitad de agua y no hacía sino iniciar su caída. Además, la generosidad de las lluvias y, sobre todo, el lento deshielo de la abundante nieve caída han permitido a los manantiales del canal del Aramo recuperar sus niveles freáticos. Atrás quedan las semanas, en las que algunas fuentes quedaron por debajo del caudal ecológico y todos no rendían más de 200 litros por segundo, apenas el 20% de su capacidad real, los 972 litros por segundo oficiales que suman las concesiones autorizadas. Este año, de nuevo se ha podido ver rugir al poderoso manantial de Code (Riosa) escupiendo con violencia casi 3.000 litros por segundo. Eso sí, lo que no ha hecho el Ayuntamiento es modificar el reglamento para incluir y regular el servicio en los periodos de sequía, como anunció.


Saludos.

----------

